# About time!



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

The FCA are to probe Insurer's about dual pricing: http://www.insuranceage.co.uk/insurance-age/news/2279880/fca-to-probe-dual-pricing

I've never understood or agreed with the thirst for new customers at the detriment of existing customers. In the good old days, customer's were rewarded for loyalty and renewal premiums were often cheaper than they were for new customers. There are also far less policy admin costs in the renewal of a policy compared to the set up costs of a new policy.


----------

